# How much can it tow?



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I keep asking DH this and he never answers. I assume there is a sticker somewhere that gives this information for the vehicle, but if it is coded I will be stuck - still can't work out the paint colour for the van! lol

I have a '99 Silhouette Van Premiere that either has a 2000lb towing capacity or 3500lbs if it has the optional upgrade. How do I know if it has the upgrade?

I also want to know how much a '93 Ranger, 5-speed, can tow (just in case anyone knows off-hand).


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Have you checked your owner's manual? Sometimes you can find out by the VIN number. Try this site: VIN Decoder Just use X's for the vehicle sequence number. Example: *VIN 1GTHC39J3WFXXXXXX*


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks, but I've checked the manuals - they give generic info and so did the VIN decoder - listed 0-6,000 for each one.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

mistletoad said:


> Thanks, but I've checked the manuals - they give generic info and so did the VIN decoder - listed 0-6,000 for each one.


If you check the sticker usually found on the drivers door, there is a number labelled GVTW (gross vehicle tow weight). I believe that figure is the number for the vehicle, any trailer towed, and any payload.

If the upgrade happened at that factory, it should be reflected on the sticker. If it is an after market upgrade, I have no idea how you would tell.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok I found the original window sticker for the van - it has the optional towing package and lists the towing capacity as 3,500lbs.

I double checked the manual for the Ranger and it looks like I need to do strange algebraic equations. So far I have GAWR front of 2420 and rear is 2750. If anyone knows how to get there from here I would be most grateful


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I think we posted at the same time - I didn't see a GVTW on the sticker. I'll go check again.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok, there is no GVTW on the sticker, but there is a GVWR of 4880lbs. Dh said he thinks the truck would weigh that by itself! So now the questions seems to be - how much does a '93 manual trans 4x4 Ranger weigh?

In the tables in the manual I have found a towing capacity of 6000lbs for this truck (based on engine and rear axle ratio), but since that exceeds the GVWR I am stumped again.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Here's what the information on the sticker will tell you:

GVWR (gross vehicle weight rating) - the maximum weight of the vehicle rated by the manufacturer. This includes people, cargo, fuel and tounge weight of a trailer. If you pull the vehicle onto a scale and the weight is over this number, it's overloaded. This is NOT the curb weight. This is somtimes listed as GAWR for front and rear axles seperately. 

GCWR (gross combined weight rating) - the maximum weight of the vehicle plus a trailer.

To be "legal" you need to be under all the numbers, both axles, the vehicle and the combined. The factory may also provide a towing rating but that's not as exact a number as you can have a trailer under the tow rating but have the vehicle over loaded if you also have it full of cargo or have a heavy tounge weight on the trailer. For guys towing RVs, boats, etc it's actually very common for them to overload the vehicle even with a trailer under the tow rating due to hauling a lot of people or stuff in the vehicle with them.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

OK so assuming the truck and driver does not weigh more than 4880lbs, the trailer and cargo could weigh 6,000lbs (GCWR) less the actual weight of the truck and driver. Right? So I need to know what the truck and driver weighs. Can he just drive up to a police weigh station and be weighed?

The van was so much easier! I want to buy a trailer to fetch hay, compost and maybe, at a pinch, take a sub-compact tractor to the shop if needed. I have access to bigger trucks and trailers and I can take the tractor on the tow truck, but no one really wants hay or compost in their car trailers 

Ultimately I want to know whether it makes sense to put a hitch on the van, or just use the Ranger. It should not have been this complicated!


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

mistletoad said:


> OK so assuming the truck and driver does not weigh more than 4880lbs, the trailer and cargo could weigh 6,000lbs (GCWR) less the actual weight of the truck and driver. Right? So I need to know what the truck and driver weighs. Can he just drive up to a police weigh station and be weighed?
> 
> The van was so much easier! I want to buy a trailer to fetch hay, compost and maybe, at a pinch, take a sub-compact tractor to the shop if needed. I have access to bigger trucks and trailers and I can take the tractor on the tow truck, but no one really wants hay or compost in their car trailers
> 
> Ultimately I want to know whether it makes sense to put a hitch on the van, or just use the Ranger. It should not have been this complicated!



I have a 5 speed manual Ford Ranger, 2wd, 6 cylinder. I can pull a travel trailer that weighs 900 pounds empty, (loaded maybe 1100-1200 lbs), and it handles well and brakes easily. 

I could be wrong, but I can't imagine that van would tow better than the Ranger, unless it is a hulk.

According to Wikipedia, GCWR minus GVWR equals GTWR.

So, your 6000 minus 4880 means your trailer should weigh 1120 loaded.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

Okay, an update.

I did some googling and found a boating site where they had a long thread discussion towing boats with minivans. 

The general consensus was that your Olds Silhouette with the tow package will pull a trailer that weighs 3500 pounds loaded, BUT in practical terms, some of the following advice was offered:

- towing with van at high weight is less stable at 55 mph or more
- towing that much is very hard on brakes and transmission
- at that weight, trailer should have its own brakes.
- more cautious folks said they would only tow 1000 - 1200 pounds with a minivan.

So, if I am reading your situation right, then your utility trailer should be fine behind either vehicle (depending on how much hay you are talking about). In theory the van pulls more, but I would bet that there is less wear and tear on the Ranger. 

I don't know how much your tractor weighs, but you might be able to do it in a pinch if you go slow and stay off the freeway.

here's a link to that discussion if you want to read it:

http://boards.trailerboats.com/cgi-bin/trailerboats/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=print_topic;f=7;t=002105


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Thank you! Fantastic info, I was starting to drive myself crazy (but you all noticed that, I'm sure! lol).


----------



## Theront (Feb 26, 2005)

The olds silouhette actually will tow very well. I had 2000 venture which is same chassis. I towed approx 3,000lbs on several occasions. Mine had load leveling rear shocks from factory. I was actually quite impressed on how well the little van towed. Just be cautious, brake early, and drive repectfully of how you are loaded and the conditions of the road.

Theront


----------

